# Write to your MP about the HFE Bill before 20 May



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

The vote on the 'need for a father' in the House of Commons will take place on Tuesday 20th May. Stonewall are urging people to write to their MPs, and as this is a free vote it could make a real difference.

For those of you who don't also post on the Gingerbeer boards, please see further info at:

http://boards.gingerbeer.co.uk/index.php?topic=79493.0

and please please take the time to write

Natalie


----------



## irisbea (May 3, 2006)

Done, thought i might go down tomorrow, although its probably not good for my mental health i feel the need to.


----------



## irisbea (May 3, 2006)

went and no one there which i figured might be a good sign 

have been watching the debate on telly which was tortuous

very relieved now, might be able to eat something after feeling sick with nerves all day ( am taking all this v personally)


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

It's seriously good news isn't it... shame it only passed by a small majority. I can't believe how muddled the whole debate was - and how misleadingly it was reported in the papers.

*Irisbea* - I've just seen your signature, and think that some congratulations are in order... is that right? 

Nickyx


----------

